# Leaving italy without PDS but with valid visa



## tealeaves (Nov 29, 2017)

Hello,

I'm in a bit of an odd situation. I'm currently in Italy on a student visa (which doesn't expire for several months) and will be staying for a total of a bit (2-3) over 90 days. 

I was advised by my school on arrival that if I left the Schengen area for a couple of days (bringing my total stay to 90 or less days) I did not need to register for a permit of stay. Since I was planning on making a trip out of the Schengen area I didn't go to the police to begin the permit application process, figuring I could save time and money.

Long story short, the trip didn't end up happening, so if I stay in Italy until the date of my return flight it will be a bit over 90 days in the Schengen area (for which a permit is required). Since I can't get a permit at this point and am leaving in a few weeks, I think I have 3 options:

1) Stay in Italy until my return flight (ideal)
2) Leave the Schengen area for a couple of days (inconvenient but doable)
3) Book a new return flight at an earlier date (expensive)

I was wondering if it was at all possible that I would run into issues trying to leave Italy (through a connecting flight to another Schengen country then back to USA) more than 90 days from my arrival without a permit of stay. I am not planning on returning to Italy in the near future and my visa and passport will still be valid.

My intuition is that not having the PDS would prevent me from returning to Italy, but that it wouldn't matter if I am leaving and not returning. But obviously, I don't want to risk being detained at the airport or facing some sort of sanctions for not following Italian immigration law, so I was hoping that someone would have some insight here. Thank you!


----------

